# Netflix CEO's Pay To Suffer



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Netflix Missteps to Cost CEO $1.5 Million in Stock Options*

Ouch.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Oh well...... <_<


----------



## Tester (May 20, 2003)

Actually...not really....Consider this...

Hastings will receive $1.5 million in stock options next year in monthly installments of $125,000 that vest immediately. This is half of $3 million in stock options granted to Hastings this year. This is why financial media outlets are playing this up as a pay cut, but they have it all wrong.

Shares of Netflix have fallen by 58% this year. In other words, $125,000 in granted options next month will give Hastings _more_ shares than he received with $250,000 in grants in January 2011.

If the stock goes up, well, he will do much better. But it is far from a cut.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll trade may paycheck for his 2m one...


----------

